# What's is on your stall fronts?



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

We just moved my (3!!!) horses home on the 4th of July. We're still buying things we need and moving more stuff into the barn. It doesn't quite feel "homey" yet:wink:

The next things I'm going to order is for the stall fronts. I'm thinking blanket rack, bridle/halter hooks and possibly a brush box I have seen in some catalogs. Plus, each horse has a wooden stall sign.

Do you guys have/keep anything else on your stall fronts that are very helpful?
Pictures?


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Since my horses all have access to the stall fronts(run in area) I don't put anything there. If they didn't I would have a place to hang their halter and at least a rack for a sheet/blanket etc.. A small grooming box would be nice too.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

You could but a stall card on the front with the horse's name, feeding schedule, your cell phone, vet phone, your address. Even though it sounds like it is your own personal barn you may have times when you are out of town and someone else is doing chores- this way the info is all there in case of an emergency (or atleast keep a book somewhere handy in the barn.) 

I like these: Silhouette Stall Card Holder: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Our stall door bottoms are wood with the traditional "X" overlay. The tops are metal with a wood topper to enable the air to flow.

We have a name plate (horse barn name), rings (not hooks) for a halter and a leadrope on the stall door. That is all.

I do not want the private owners information available to anyone who walks in the barn. The feeding chart is kept with the feed.

Our barn aisle is the primary area to tack up. Aisle is approximately 10 feet across but a horse standing off center could still poop or splash urine down a stall front. Cat spray, visiting kids cart stuff off . . . .

Less is much better.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
The barn is my private barn, I own all 3 horses, so I don't have to worry about having owner info on the doors. The feed schedule is also on a dry erase board near the feed.

mls, our stall doors sound like they are the same type as yours. What do you mean by rings, instead of hooks? 

Here is a picture of 2 of our stalls (pre-stall mats and horses :wink: 








This is the blanket rack I think we're going to buy for the doors:
Stubbs Collapsible Rug Rack - Black - 48.5x15.75x14.25 Blanket and Stable Racks Stable Supplies Stable HorseLoverZ.com
(Dover has the same thing for $99:shock

For the brush box, I think we'll buy these and attach them under the grill on the opposite side of the door (far right on the full stall front you can see in the pic):
Brush Box (Equine - Stable Equipment Supplies - Tack Box)

And lastly, the hooks. I think we'll end up putting one of these racks under every brush box, for halters, leads, extra stuff, etc.:
Pro-Craft 4-Hook Tack Rack - Horse.com

So, anything I'm missing? Is there something you would do different?


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I personally wouldn't want to use a hook rack like that one. I would pick something like one of these. 
single hooks
shaped hook
multiple hooks
Multiple swivel

The main thing I don't like about the one you posted is it appears to be a bit less jab safe.. Horses being as accident prone as they are and all that.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

OH, and your stalls are gorgeous.. And I like the brush box.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks appyt. I thought the hooks I posted swiveled like the ones in the last link you put up. You put up the over fence type and the one I put up is the screw on kind. But, now that you mention it, I can't tell if they swivel or not from the pic.

I'll have to call and find out...


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

They don't swivel I have the same ones.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My Beau said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> mls, our stall doors sound like they are the same type as yours. What do you mean by rings, instead of hooks?


Metal O-Rings

Hooks can catch you as you walk by or tails as the horse swishes. In our case we switched from hooks due to a horse dropping a shoulder (ducking out of wrong stall around to the next stall) and actually ripping an eye lid on the hook. Large vet bill later and we modified from hooks to the rings. Takes an extra 10 seconds to hang your halter and lead but tons safer!

They are attached with a large staple and are flush to the stall when nothing is hanging on them.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Jackieboy... I'll look into something else, maybe the rings you posted, mls


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Great looking barn!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Your barn is gorgeous! 

We had to modify a dairy cattle barn, but ours turned out pretty nice.

My dad's pretty handy with a welder, and he made halter hooks out of horseshoes for me. I don't have pics, sorry, but picture one horseshoe, open side up, with another half-shoe welded to the bottom arc, and painted glossy black. I have one closer to the door for Scout's turnout halter, lead, and fly mask, and one at the other end of the front wall near the crossties that I hang a nylon grooming tote from. Really handy, and the tote is ready instantly to go, if neccessary.

Leather tack, I like round hooks or rings. It saves the leather, you don't get a "peak" in the crown of your halter or headstall. :wink:

Also, we have homemade wooden name tags. Cutout letters wood-glued to a base, then laquered. I've also made woodburned stall plates for my grandmother's barn.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I think your stalls are beautiful and wouldn't put anything on them... I'm a fan of clean lines.. however I have the black rubber safe hooks on mine to hang halters.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Halter hangers, horses name and feeding schedule.


----------

